
Free Programming Tips are Worth Every Penny. - nickb
http://www.wilshipley.com/blog/2005/02/free-programming-tips-are-worth-every.html
======
MuddyMo
Thinking about the problem is a different skill than writing code and is
usually best done someplace where the keyboard for your development computer
is not within reach.

~~~
brlewis
Some people find that by writing essays in English they can increase their own
understanding of whatever they're writing about. Coding can help the same way,
if you're using a language that's comfortable to think in.

